# Laminate Counter Tops, clear coat?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Your local Paint Store should have something
It goes under different names, but usually asking for a "Bar Top" finish gets the point across
That super-thick "polyurethane" stuff you see on bars and restaurant tables

It's usually a two-part system (it's too thick to air dry), you mix it up and pour it on


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

The product Slickshift is talking about is Nu Lustre 55 from Swing Paints. It's simply a clear two part epoxy. You mix the two parts together and pour it onto a surface. You have to contain it in some way because when it's first mixed, it'll have the viscosity of syrup, and won't stay where you want it. It'll spill all over everything.

http://www.swingpaints.com/1555.htm

You can't really use that on a prefab counter top because you need some way to contain it as it cures.

Ask around for a product called "Counter Top Magic", which is a cleaner and polish meant specifically for Corian and laminate counter tops. It's not as hard as epoxy, but it's more user friendly.


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to bump a old thread but has anyone else tried this yet? I would love to put a clear coat on my laminate to make it super glossy....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The idea of top coats on laminate or any other countertops makes my cringe. I don't want chipped finish in my food! Even the epoxy poured surfaces mentioned are not used where hot pots are to be set on them or knife blades are going to cut on them, etc. 

Some sort of laminate polish/wax buffed to as high a sheen as it will yield is your best bet.


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Good point. Thanks!


----------



## plumberstephen (Jun 16, 2011)

*DO what you want>*

Hello I am a plumber in Florida for the last 24 years. For the last 5 years I have a customer that does EPOXY counter tops, bars (commercial & residential) and floors, when it is done correctly it is fantastic looking. as to your responses they are correct. I recommend that you check out YOU-TUBE and look up epoxy counter tops to gain information. 
As far not putting hot pots & pans or cutting on it (NO DUH) there are not to many counters you would do that on anyway, COMMON SENSE.


----------



## plumberstephen (Jun 16, 2011)

Iam now in that buisness and its really not as difficult as it seems. Getting the products at the rite price that was the difficulty, so thats what I got into.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree epoxy countertops can be beautiful but I suspect your product is more than minimal thickness clear coat the OP seemed to be looking to find. Just out of curiosity, what is the minimum thickness you would suggest for an epoxy surface for something like a countertop?

And of course everybody knows better than to ever set or toss a pot, hot or cold, on to a countertop. And nobody ever cuts directly on one. But I have heard of a cult that gets home, exhausted from work, and says to themselves. "Just this one time I will skip leaning over to grab the cutting board and just slice three pieces of cheese--ever so carefully---directly on the countertop."


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

they do make high gloss laminate.

http://www.formica.co.uk/publish/site/eu/uk/en/home/collection/high_gloss_ar_plus.html


----------

